# hi guys, new here



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi guys, I'm new to this, I'm a member of lawnsite.com and the TBN site. Neat to see a forum specifically to plowing, with a side of other topics like this. I'll post a backhoe that I use at work.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forumfiles/47-225527-Scan003,January12,2003.jpg

Blake
WA


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite! 

Take a look around, be sure to try the "search" feature. It works just like the one at Lawnsite and there's a great amount of information here. Enjoy!


----------



## triaxleplower (Jan 23, 2003)

yea im new here myself pretty cool site


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

Triaxleplower please do post a pic of that rig sounds like a nice truck especially since it's a Mack. Also where in Pa are you from, I'm from the sw of Pa 50 mile south of Pittsburgh. BTW welcome to the both of you. 

Bob


----------



## triaxleplower (Jan 23, 2003)

ok ill try to get some of the pic from this year that the boss took on one of the overpasses when we where plowin if i cant get any of the one with us plowin i-95 ill post some ones of it before we all go out plowin
oh im just north of philly


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a pic of my friends tri-axles at the Diesel Nationals at englishtown september 2002.

Let see that truck triaxleplower!

Bryan


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

My friend has 3 macks, and a 10 wheeler peterbilt. He has two pete 379 tri-axles on order. Here's another pic


----------



## triaxleplower (Jan 23, 2003)

snow you have pics of our service truck on your site from the races blair trucking


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

does this look like it?

Bryan


----------



## triaxleplower (Jan 23, 2003)

thats our truck we dident have any of our tri-axles up there we have 22 of them just the tractors went this year


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Do you have any pics of the tri-axles plowing?


Bryan


----------



## triaxleplower (Jan 23, 2003)

ill have to wait till monday to get them but we have a few pics of the doin a 7 truck tran up 95 thoughin snow im the first truck in the train pushin to the left all the rest push to the right


----------



## DZLSNOWANDICE (Jan 26, 2003)

That must be awwwwwwsooooommmeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Frank


----------

